# 3005 vs. 3203



## GeorgeTE20 (Aug 30, 2006)

I was leaning toward getting a JD 3005 thinking it would be cheaper & favoring a standard transmission. However, after adding 4WD to the 3005, the price is about the same as the 3203 which comes 4WD. The 3203 is 32.1 HP vs. 27 for the 3005. The 3203 hydraulics seem better (1868 lb. vs. 815 lb. lifting capacity). Am I overlooking anything in favor of the 3005?

George


----------



## Nitro-Fish (Jan 30, 2010)

I did not know the 3005 was available in anything but MFWD, check with your dealer, not the online configurer. The 3005 is basically the same tractor as the 790; tried & true. There is a capacity increase that is very easy to do on the 790 (and I would assume the 3005) which will get you in the 1000-1100lb range. I did this on a 790 that I used to own & it made a real difference. If you are going to be using the loader or rear 3 point for lifting heavier objects, definately go for the increased capacity; I have moved up to a 3320 for just that reason. The 3005 @ 27hp is fine, I didn't really need a power increase, I was just looking for a higher lift capacity. I know the 3005's (4x4's, again, the only way I have seen them around here) are right around $16,000, hope this helps.


----------



## GeorgeTE20 (Aug 30, 2006)

Both the online configurer & the brochure I have show the 3005 coming standard with 2WD. I also think (!) I saw one on the lot at the dealer. I'll check again later today. The salesman said the 3005 was just a re-named 790. I take the "just" with a grain of salt. Am I right that I shouldn't even consider getting 2WD?

What does the "capacity increase" actually consist of? A different pump? How much ($)? I think the heavy lifting will be loads of firewood.

A 3005 with 4WD & a loader is $16K+.

George


----------



## Nitro-Fish (Jan 30, 2010)

Pages 12 & 13 of the 3000 series brochure from John Deere list the 3005 as being standard 4x4, with an option of 2 wheel drive; if you are getting the loader too, don't even consider the 2 wheel drive for this light of a tractor. The capacity increase is achieved by adding shims to the relief valve, approximately $5.00 part from JD parts and a 15 minute job if that, whatever you do, get the rear tires filled if you do the increase (or even if you don't do the increase for that matter; it will make the tractor a whole different animal, I used *Rim Guard *& it made a big difference). Not knowing what the use for the tractor is, I don't know what kind of capacity you are looking for from the FEL or the 3 point hitch. The only reason I upgraded from my 790 was for the increased loader capacity; I needed more than the 790 offered even with the increase (the 790 did do everything I wanted it to with the increase for 5 years, then my needs increased). The 790 was a great trouble free tractor, if the loader capacity was greater, I would still own it; only you know what lift capacity you will need.


----------



## GeorgeTE20 (Aug 30, 2006)

I must have an older brochure. It's the one my dealer has but it doesn't have pgs. 13/14. My brochure, in a table on pg. 8, shows 4WD as an option for the 3005. Maybe JD has now priced the 4WD as standard with 2WD as an option to reduce cost. Anyway, I'm definitely getting 4WD. I have hills & get too much snow & mud.

My main use for the tractor will be cutting my field (~10 acres) with a 60" brush hog I have been pulling with a 1949 Ferguson TE20. With a new tractor, I hope to be able to maintain my road (plow snow & grade in the spring. With a FEL, I expect to move wood, rocks dirt, etc. more easily than I do now with my pickup. What kinds of things did you do that exceeded the 790's increased capacity?

I assume Rim Guard is one of those new "organic" compounds like my dealer offers. My TE20 has calcium chloride. Is it even worth considering wheel weights or a weight box instead of loaded tires?

From what my dealer said, there's no package price saving in getting the tractor with the FEL. I might get that later to save $$ now. What do you think?

Thanks for all the help.

George


----------



## Nitro-Fish (Jan 30, 2010)

I would get the loader when you purchase the tractor, then you can capitalize on the zero% financing at time of purchase for the loader too (if in fact you are financing). Rim Guard is a bio friendly ballast for the tires (also the closest in weight to calcium chloride), its probably the best available at this time (usually runs between $2-$3 dollars per gallon) it should take around 30 gallons per tire if you get the 15-19.5 R4 tires on the 3005. I needed the increased capacity for moving pallets of wood pellets (2000lbs) and moving logs around the property. You can count on 1000lbs after the shim modification to increase loader capacity (or rear lift), and it definately was a noticable increase over stock, however, as with anything equipment wise, once you get used to what you have; more is always better. The 3005 (just like the 790) is a no frills workhorse that is very easy to operate, however if you need the increased lift capacity, you may want to look at the larger machine. I've never been a fan of hydro units, thats why I opted for the Power Reverser trans when I upgraded to the 3320. In your search remember that JD financing will beat almost any other funding source even on used equipment as long as it is purchased through a JD dealer; also several trade-in units may still have available warranty, don't be afraid to ask. As far as a loader package savings, the 300 series loader for the 3005 should be no more than $3500.00 (out the door); earlier this year, JD was in fact offering a combination discount for purchasing a tractor and loader at the same time, it may be worth asking another dealer about this. I don't know what your budget is, but there are several good machine options in the 25-40 HP range available right now, have you looked at the 4005? The 4005 is like the 990 (the 790's big brother), a whole lot of tractor for the money, but just as basic as the 3005 (or 790) and a simple tractor to operate.


----------

